# CoD vs BF3



## ghilliefox (Jun 8, 2011)

yes i do like CoD as well as BF. but by no means am i a codboy. quite the opposite. i just wanted to show you why people still like cod and play it and hopefully this will provide you with a different perspective.
[video=youtube;LBTeK3JXMYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBTeK3JXMYk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh wow two generic shooters facing off against each other?
Battle of the fantards!


----------



## Runefox (Jun 8, 2011)

So you have CoD, which is a lone wolf/Rambo style game that relies heavily on recycled material and twitch reflexes and otherwise has very little to differentiate itself from anything else out there.

Then you have Battlefield 3, which is a heavily teamwork-oriented game that features gorgeous visuals and audio, destructible terrain and vast land, sea and air battles from infantry all the way up to jetfighters and tanks, all of which are player-controlled.

Clearly I understand why people suck Activision's proverbial cock on the CoD series.

Re the video: "*I've* gotten good at CoD, that's why I like it" - Translation: I don't work well in a team and I think real men use two shotguns that never actually reload.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jun 8, 2011)

i think you missed the point.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 8, 2011)

How about neither? They are both awful, just a lil gritty/pretty.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 8, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> i think you missed the point.


 Not really. The point *I'm* trying to make is that CoD is the same recycled trash year in year out and won't be any different because ActiBlizzard's business model dictates as much. While Battlefield might also be a generic shooter, at the very least DICE tends to provide some kind of innovation every time they go to the drawing board.

The point the dude in the video was trying to make is that Battlefield won't outsell CoD because people are so used to CoD, which is true to some extent but at the same time completely retarded. It's an admission that CoD players are mindless twitch-fiends who care more about KDR than actual teamwork, and who are so connected to a single series of games that they'd rather have the same experience over and over again (seriously, what's truly changed since CoD4 besides the graphics and the gun lineup?). I mean, it isn't even like the games have a compelling storyline, which is Halo's big excuse.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jun 8, 2011)

i understand but also consider this. alot of people which are just "weekend warriors" just like to sit down, pop in cod and just have a little fun for an hour or two before they go to work or something and arent trying to play with the best graphics settings and on the largest maps. they play it because it works and i believe activision is working on the phrase "if it aint broke, dont fix it."


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 8, 2011)

It's always Generic Shooter #75368836 vs Generic Shooter #75368837. Always. Can we think outside of the two most popular games of the hour for once?


----------



## ghilliefox (Jun 8, 2011)

just how exactly are triple-A titles "generic"? i need an explanation. now if you were talking about blacklight or or that new CS:S look-a-like for PSN, that make more sense. But CoD and Battlefield are by no means genric.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 8, 2011)

CoD has become generic within its own sphere of influence. There have been so many CoD games now, and so many of them have been nigh-identical and copied fanatically by others trying to cash in on its success. The fact that ActiBlizzard is going to release a CoD every year until it's no longer profitable basically shows their commitment to running the series into the ground. What can be accomplished in a year? Tweak the base gameplay, spit-shine the models and create a new script for single player. Even that's a tall order for a year, given that you need to test the game, too.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 8, 2011)

I gotta ask why are so many fps coming out this year?
I mean this was bad enough-





While I do like the stories behind cod, battlefield and halo and extra, they don't bring anything new to the table anymore.  Over the last few years I have gotten tired of fps in general, not cause of the users(I can deal with that), but cause either they are generic or they rip off of advances in gameplay from other games or if they make something groundbreaking every game under the sun soon will have it also.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jun 8, 2011)

Why do this? Counter Strike Source has already been made.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 8, 2011)

Runefox said:


> CoD has become generic within its own sphere of influence. There have been so many CoD games now, and so many of them have been nigh-identical and copied fanatically by others trying to cash in on its success. The fact that ActiBlizzard is going to release a CoD every year until it's no longer profitable basically shows their commitment to running the series into the ground. What can be accomplished in a year? Tweak the base gameplay, spit-shine the models and create a new script for single player. Even that's a tall order for a year, given that you need to test the game, too.



Assuming they test the game.  Wooo, patches.



CannonFodder said:


> I gotta ask why are so many fps coming out this year?
> I mean this was bad enough-
> 
> 
> ...


 
Halo: Combat Evolved was amazing, though (imo).


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 8, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Halo: Combat Evolved was amazing, though (imo).


 Yes it was, but the problem is that for many it was their first fps and grew up with it.  The halo community has dwindled in quality over the years, when I first played halo with it was fairly decent.
Short version of halo community:
Halo CE: "Anybody catch the game last night?"  "Which one?" "The Lakers" "Nah, had work"
Halo 2: "You suck!" "No you suck!"
Halo 3: "Haxs!  You rocket whore! I'm going to report you and get you banned"
Halo reach: "Faggot! Faggot! Faggot!"

I like the games and all that, but when I play online I only ever play with friends anymore cause I know if I don't I'll end up fighting against a 9 year old that calls me a hacker simply because I grew up video games.


----------



## Takun (Jun 8, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> i understand but also consider this. alot of people which are just "weekend warriors" just like to sit down, pop in cod and just have a little fun for an hour or two before they go to work or something and arent trying to play with the best graphics settings and on the largest maps. they play it because it works and i believe activision is working on the phrase "if it aint broke, dont fix it."


 

And yet they put nearly 600 hours in to CoD or more.  Everyone I know who plays CoD plays it religiously. So yes it's 2 hours before work, every day, for months on end.  

They are working on the phrase, "if people will pay us for this, let's milk it til it's dry."



CannonFodder said:


> Yes it was, but the problem is that for many  it was their first fps and grew up with it.  The halo community has  dwindled in quality over the years, when I first played halo with it was  fairly decent.
> Short version of halo community:
> Halo CE: "Anybody catch the game last night?"  "Which one?" "The Lakers" "Nah, had work"
> Halo 2: "You suck!" "No you suck!"
> ...


 
This is scary accurate.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 8, 2011)

Takun said:


> This is scary accurate.


And the community is only going to get worse with halo 4, 5, 6.
 Halo 4: *how to tell someone to grab the flag* "You faggot go poledance you cumslut fag"
Halo 5: *Swearing exceeds critical mass*
Halo 6: *unimaginable*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 8, 2011)

By Halo 6, even Master Chief will be all "Fuck you, guys.  I'm tired.".


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 9, 2011)

Terrible game against Terrible game with bigger maps. Neither game will bring anything new to the table. Are vehicles and shit such a big thing in BF3? There were _sooo_ many games that had vehicles in the same way way before that, even in the BF series. Why is it to be treated as a new thing right now? And what about those collapsible buildings? As if a visuals-only scripted event makes a game worth playing. BF, CoD, MoH, HF and many others all do the same things as each other.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 9, 2011)

Most FPS game are generally the same. You point and shoot. What really makes a good game? Interest? Graphics? Fun? It all goes down to who you are, and what you're looking for in a game. Pitting two games against each other never has a winner.


----------



## Don (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll take neither thank you. Elder Scrolls Skyrim, Gears of War 3, WH40K Space Marine, and Mass Effect 3 are the games for me. You can go ahead and keep your generic, recycled shooters and their infantile multiplayer communities.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> And what about those collapsible buildings? As if a visuals-only scripted event makes a game worth playing.


 Actually, it's not visuals-only. In Bad Company 2, you could blow a hole in a wall to get into a building, or collapse a building altogether to kill whoever's hiding inside. It's not scripted.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 9, 2011)

I think the two are different enough. The Battlefield mechanics are, for me at least, still a bit fresher than the tho old CoD formula. It helps that Battlefield games don't come out every 30 seconds like they're fucking Madden with guns.


----------



## Cain (Jun 9, 2011)

CoD will sell more. There's no doubt about that. But do sales account fOr game quality? Sometimes, yes, but in the case of CoD, you're just buying the brand-name.

BF3 All the way.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 9, 2011)

BF3 for me. 

Because Frostbite 2.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 9, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> CoD will sell more. There's no doubt about that. But do sales account fOr game quality? Sometimes, yes, but in the case of CoD, you're just buying the brand-name.
> 
> BF3 All the way.


 I've seen people argue that games that sell well automatically makes it a good game.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 9, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> just how exactly are triple-A titles "generic"? i need an explanation. now if you were talking about blacklight or or that new CS:S look-a-like for PSN, that make more sense. But CoD and Battlefield are by no means genric.


 
Gameplay. It was nothing new from the beginning, and it's nothing new now.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 9, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> But do sales account fOr game quality?


 
According to mainstreamfags, yes. The more sales said games get, the more people will pretend it's good... and so on. Because these games are getting more sales, it distracts the majority of the gaming community from trying newer, less-heard-of titles.

Edit: This post was completely redundant... but I'm keeping it for the hell of it. Also... sorry for the double post.


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 9, 2011)

I love the large amount of posts calling BF3 generic, it's so cute.


----------



## Cain (Jun 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> According to mainstreamfags, yes. The more sales said games get, the more people will pretend it's good... and so on. Because these games are getting more sales, it distracts the majority of the gaming community from trying newer, less-heard-of titles.
> 
> Edit: This post was completely redundant... but I'm keeping it for the hell of it. Also... sorry for the double post.


 
I know. Mainstreamfags are the worst -_-. Fuck 'em.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 9, 2011)

Harmony said:


> I love the large amount of posts calling BF3 generic, it's so cute.


 It's because people think BF3 is following in CoD's footsteps like MoH did. Battlefield has always had vehicles, has always had team-based gameplay, has always had massive, expansive maps, has always had excellent gameplay, and now gains Frostbite 2.0 and super immersive graphics (see the tank combat parts of the new gameplay footage... Taking up positions in tank columns in huge maps? Holy show of force, yes please)... That's why it's exciting to have BF3 finally come out. Particularly, the team-based combat is a huge selling point, and you're to be rewarded even for things like providing covering fire and not actually getting kills out of it.

The only game like Battlefield is Battlefield.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 9, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> I know. Mainstreamfags are the worst -_-. Fuck 'em.


 
I misworded that. Excuse me. I mean the people who only play the "hip and new" shit. The people who call MW2 older than dirt. Those people.

Sorry if my hipster personality leaked a bit.


----------



## Cain (Jun 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I misworded that. Excuse me. I mean the people who only play the "hip and new" shit. The people who call MW2 older than dirt. Those people.
> 
> Sorry if my hipster personality leaked a bit.


 
xD
Naw It's fine


----------



## Teco (Jun 9, 2011)

I came on here just to post a thing about commission but then I saw this and facepalmed.

I have CoD. I have played CoD. I liked Modern Warfare 1. That was good. Everything from there is downhill and just.. ugh.

BF3 however. Should win. It, from the looks of it(You really cant say anything since it's not out.) deserves to win. And if not BF3, then the new Red Orchestra should. Because I very, very, very much doubt the new CoD is going to add anything so jaw dropping awesome like fully destructible buildings, giagantic maps for kick ass fist pumping sniping from long ass ranges, motherfucking jets who's payload make the ground crack, crater and shift, and fire modes. 

Not only this but it's going to be beautiful and a small amount of kiddies because Im sure you need a kickass computer to play it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 10, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Actually, it's not visuals-only. In Bad Company 2, you could blow a hole in a wall to get into a building, or collapse a building altogether to kill whoever's hiding inside. It's not scripted.


 
I like making doorways with the power tool.  :>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 10, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Actually, it's not visuals-only. In Bad Company 2, you could blow a hole in a wall to get into a building, or collapse a building altogether to kill whoever's hiding inside. It's not scripted.


 
It's still nothing special. Destruction isn't a particularly new thing. It's essentially just deleting volumes (shown as a brick wall) from play according to how much of a certain damage type one part has recieved, making something else happen, i.e. removing that volume from play, so whatever that volume does (blocks vision and movement) is negated. That's something that could have been (and has been) done plenty of times years and years ago, the only thing driving it now is the visuals for it. It's nothing special at all, it just has to look cool and at the same time, not lag your PC to shit.

Anyway, I was mainly referring to the collapsible skyscrapers. Apparently those skyscrapers are out of reach, but destructible. Just fill out whatever it requires as an input, then whee, animations. Doesn't make it any more worth playing. I do however give props to the destruction seen in BC1, though. That actually had use in gameplay, but after the first BC, it's nothing special at all for the BF series.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 11, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I like making doorways with the power tool.  :>


 Fuck your power tools, you'll C4 yourself how much better this way is.


----------



## Riley (Jun 11, 2011)

I think it's cute that the CoD series is still running on the idTech 3 engine.  You know, that one that came out in 1998...  

Not to mention that Treyarch (not behind MW3, I know) can't for the life of them grasp art direction, and end up having terrible looking textures on important things like walls, but really high resolution textures on things you will absolutely never look at, like door hinges.

I dunno, I don't really have a stake in this rivalry; CoD4 was fun enough, each one since has been considerably worse than the last, Bad Company 2 was fun enough too, but I just can't get behind the "present day +5 years military shooter" genre.  I want my arena shooters, dammit.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 14, 2011)

Don said:


> I'll take neither thank you. Elder Scrolls Skyrim, Gears of War 3, WH40K Space Marine, and Mass Effect 3 are the games for me. You can go ahead and keep your generic, recycled shooters and their infantile multiplayer communities.


 
I can just see the future though.

*playing Elder Scrolls XI - Akavir on multiplayer*
"YOU FUCKING FAGGOT NO DESTRUCTION SPELLS STUPID HOMO"


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 14, 2011)

Call of Duty will sell more, Battlefield will sell less and be better than Call of Duty, and the best game will hide in the corner and sell like 2 copies. This is the way of modern gaming business.


----------



## Dizro (Jun 14, 2011)

How it goes, CoD is over rated and sells like the game will be canceled the next day... Battlefield is a newer series with only a few games under it but is solid and strong. I prefer battlefield over CoD because, I dunno maybe I'm tired of seeing the constant spam and over powered weapons and the bland as hell story line.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 14, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> just how exactly are triple-A titles "generic"? i need an explanation. now if you were talking about blacklight or or that new CS:S look-a-like for PSN, that make more sense. But CoD and Battlefield are by no means genric.


 
because typically AAA Titles are made by the big houses. big houses have shareholders. shareholders don't like taking big risks with the products that the company they own stock in make. so, that being said, AAA titles tend to be very beautiful but very plain and what innovations they bring to the table tend to be minor. 

it's when you get the indies in the mix where the real fun begins... because they typically DON'T have shares owned by shareholders that want a sure thing. they tend to take more risks. granted, sometimes those risks don't pay off but sometimes they do. people may rag on blizzard but they got where they are by taking risks and bringing new things to the table. it wasn't really until they became chained to the WoW teat of easy money that they stopped bringing innovation to the table. look at all their recent titles... sequels of previous titles that they risked their everything on to bring to the market. 

now, granted, being a big studio has it's benefits. i.e. blizzard tends to have an "it's done when it's done" mindset which i think is what's saving their asses since duedates that are missed tend to set the gaming industry in a sort of downward view on the company (look at the development history of Duke Nukem forever.)

now, in the case of the military shooter games, they are pretty much carbon copy when it comes to the concept so the amount of innovation they can bring isn't much. though, the differences between CoD and BF3 is exactly what you commented on yourself. sometimes you want to play a quick, single player mission... and sometimes you might want to have a massive team oriented game. those two factors (to me, at least) make it such that it's unfair to say one is better than the other because on that aspect, their concept and gameplay is too different in scope to really compare them fairly. if you want to make a fair comparrison, level that playing field. ignore the team/no-team aspect and look at the game from a purely prodution-value mindset. the ones with the better graphics, better AI and better story tend to be the (overall) better game. but again, they're too different in scope that i think it's unfair to really compare them on that alone.


----------



## Furlop (Jun 16, 2011)

Dizro said:


> Battlefield is a newer series with only a few games under it but is solid and strong.



 wat

BF1942, BF2, BF2142, BC1, BC2 and soon BF3.

Battlefield has been around longer than the Call of Duty franchise. (2002 vs 2003)


----------



## ghilliefox (Jun 16, 2011)

you forgot BF Vietnam(not the bfbc2 expansion), BF2 MC(ps2/xbox version), battlefield heroes and battlefield play4free


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 17, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> you forgot BF Vietnam(not the bfbc2 expansion), BF2 MC(ps2/xbox version), battlefield heroes and battlefield play4free


 
You took the words right out of my mouth. I was in the midst of posting that when I glanced at this.

I can't wait for BF3. I'm amassing the largest play-it-for-fun-and-teamwork clan since BF2 and it's going to be the best multiplayer ever.


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 17, 2011)

Runefox said:


> It's because people think BF3 is following in CoD's footsteps like MoH did. Battlefield has always had vehicles, has always had team-based gameplay, has always had massive, expansive maps, has always had excellent gameplay, and now gains Frostbite 2.0 and super immersive graphics (see the tank combat parts of the new gameplay footage... Taking up positions in tank columns in huge maps? Holy show of force, yes please)... That's why it's exciting to have BF3 finally come out. Particularly, the team-based combat is a huge selling point, and you're to be rewarded even for things like providing covering fire and not actually getting kills out of it.
> 
> The only game like Battlefield is Battlefield.


 
And arma 2


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 17, 2011)

Fuck you guys for giving me the urge to settle into some Halo 3 Multiplayer.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Harmony said:


> And arma 2


 
And Red Orchestra 2. :v I like ArmA 2 for its realism, yet it is pretty slow, clunky to play, and not accessible for most people. BF is not realistic and suits a more casual audience with a more action-oriented game, but when I say "casual", I don't mean "retarded" like the CoD fans. RO2 is one that bridges the gap, it gives a far more realistic and immersive experience than BF whilst not being as slow-paced as ArmA and not as difficult to play/enjoy. If you search it up yourself, you'll find that it's also being a hell of a lot more innovative with e.g. its tank combat, its game modes, and other really cool things such as realistic weapon functions and a first-person cover system (blind fire that actually is blind, etc).


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Fuck your power tools, you'll C4 yourself how much better this way is.


 
But hearing the -thonk!- when the power tool connects with the enemy's helmet is so amusing.  (Also destroying tanks with it, lol.)


----------



## Cain (Jun 17, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> But hearing the -thonk!- when the power tool connects with the enemy's helmet is so amusing.  (Also destroying tanks with it, lol.)


 
Yeah that cracks me up alot of the time.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 17, 2011)

Will COD sell more?

This time around probably.  I've played the shit out of MW, MW2 and Black Ops.  I had a load of fun playing those games, but also a lot of frustration due to cheap tactics, grenade spam, and so on (though I've also had some success with said tactics).  I'm not sure I agree 100% with OPs video.  COD isn't a "pick-up-and-go" kind of game, specifically within the multiplayer.  There are many seasoned veterans on there who can and will exploit your n00b status and crush you again and again.  I know, I've done it myself.  It gets to the point where I end up calling in two or more dogs/gunships on Black Ops because it's just so easy.  Sandy Ravage had it right, Black Ops is just so much easier to play out of all the other COD games, for the experienced COD player. 

This next generation I'll be getting BF3.  I'm just done with COD.  I've played it so much and I've gotten to the point where I don't feel like spending $60 a series that has gone to the point of Maddenization.   BF3 is going to be different for me, a new challenge to learn a different game and it's intricacies.

To be honest though, I'll probably be playing more Uncharted 3 multiplayer than anything this fall.  :V


----------



## Darkninja344 (Jun 17, 2011)

BF3 or MW3. Hmmmmm. BOTH!!

But seriously, I like both games.  COD I can just sit down, grab a gun, and kill virtual players. C'mon, who doesn't want to do that?

And with Battlefield, I can be actually tactical.  I can ask for a Heli support, I can play with people who have actually grown up enough and don't yell at me for killing them.  AND I CAN BLOW S*** UP! 

I like both, and I'll be getting both this coming year.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 17, 2011)

After an afternoon of Bad Company 2, I can safely say BF3 will be the victor. There's just no contest.


----------



## Cain (Jun 17, 2011)

Jared said:


> After an afternoon of Bad Company 2, I can safely say BF3 will be the victor. There's just no contest.


 
Yeah. Hey, anyone see Jimmy Fallon on Late Night playing BF3 on console?


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;aPu7-LtLKmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPu7-LtLKmU&feature=player_profilepage[/video]

How does this look?


----------



## Riley (Jun 17, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> [video=youtube;aPu7-LtLKmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPu7-LtLKmU&feature=player_profilepage[/video]
> 
> How does this look?


 
Like something I'm sure plenty of people who aren't me will have fun paying $60 for.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 17, 2011)

Riley said:


> Like something I'm sure plenty of people who aren't me will have fun paying $60 for.


 
Hell yeah I will.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 20, 2011)

wow there are a lot of posts i like in this thread so i'll just say ew shooters and take my leave.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 20, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> wow there are a lot of posts i like in this thread so i'll just say ew shooters and take my leave.


 ...thanks?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 20, 2011)

love you to.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 20, 2011)

in my opinion it doesnt even matter anymore. they have basically become the same damn generic brown FPS :V
they were both such awesome games back in the day... now they both feel like you are playing a fucking micheal bay movie! XP and they look completely identical!


----------



## BRN (Jun 20, 2011)

[yt]p1vh3UH1AOc[/yt]
I grew up with this.

*Fuck. Activision.*


----------



## Cain (Jun 20, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> [video=youtube;aPu7-LtLKmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPu7-LtLKmU&feature=player_profilepage[/video]
> 
> How does this look?


 It..looks...Freaking...AWESOME! <3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 20, 2011)

SIX said:


> [yt]p1vh3UH1AOc[/yt]
> I grew up with this.
> 
> *Fuck. Activision.*


 
OMFG I LOVED THAT GAME SO MUCH. Shit, I need to find my PS1 and this game and have fun with it again. <3


----------



## Runefox (Jun 20, 2011)

SIX said:


> [yt]p1vh3UH1AOc[/yt]
> I grew up with this.
> 
> *Fuck. Activision.*


 Kids these days.

I grew up with this.
[video=youtube;X5J_WpqzTms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5J_WpqzTms[/video]


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 20, 2011)

Ahh I can never watch After Burner II without thinking of this.


----------



## That Fur In Camo (Jun 20, 2011)

SIX said:


> [yt]p1vh3UH1AOc[/yt]
> I grew up with this.
> 
> *Fuck. Activision.*


 
dear god that reminds me of the Gex series, now I have to go find my n64/Ps1 and go play it again


----------



## Runefox (Jun 21, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Ahh I can never watch After Burner II without thinking of this.


 Considering pretty much that exact scene is shown at the end of the game? Not surprising. Yu Suzuki was inspired specifically by Top Gun to make ABII.


----------



## cvcvbnbv1 (Jun 22, 2011)

everbody thanks


----------

